# Employment eligibility for partner in Singapore



## monska (Dec 6, 2011)

I am considering transferring to my company's Singapore office. My wife and I are Australian citizens currently living in Melbourne. I've read some information on the MOM web site. It appears that she would not have any issues seeking employment after we move to Singapore, i.e. she will be eligible for full time employment. She works in Marketing and will most likely seek work in the same field. I'm seeking some feedback on my assumption (that there is a standard visa suitable for her situation).

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If she doesn't have a job, she can come here on dependant's pass - as applied and obtained by your employer, on your behalf. 

If she finds a job, then she will be on her own Work Pass

From DP to own EP- MOM will need to issue a Letter of Consent

Get your EP settled, and inform the employer to get your wife DP as well, and then one step at a time - once she is here, she is not under pressure to find a job / get an EP.

Once she has found a job, then follow the process to get a LOC from MOM

Hope this helps


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

helper: let me make a wild guess: are you the employer or the helper herself ??


----------



## monska (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok thanks for the valuable feedback.


----------

